# Norse Pilot



## Fairfield

NORSE PILOT was one of 4 Cardiff Class bulkers built between 1971 and 1974 at the Govan and Scotstoun Marine yards on the Clyde for the Cardigan Shipping Co an offshoot of Odd Godager.She came from Govan in 1971.
She was scrapped in 1996 as STAR OF DUBAI only one of several names she had over her life.
Her sisters were NORSE MARSHAL, TRADER and HERALD.


----------



## tanker

NORSE TRADER is still in service as AN DA HAI of Cosco Qingdao. she was
sold as NORSE TRADER and become AN DA HAI. Only one name changed :
strange for a B/C.!!!!


----------



## david smith

The An Da Hai does not appear in the spring 04 Lloyds Shipping Index. She must have been sold or scrapped.


----------



## Fairfield

Yes,NORSE TRADER is one that I can/t trace.Here/s a shot of her fitting out at Govan in 1973.


----------



## ruud

Fairfield said:


> Yes,NORSE TRADER is one that I can/t trace.Here/s a shot of her fitting out at Govan in 1973.


Ahoy Paul,
Is this the one you're looking for?Taken on 20-08-1976 at New Waterway.
Built:1974
16,681 tons
Cardigan Shg.Co.Ltd
Harrisons[Clyde]Ltd-Cardiff


----------



## brianwatson

I remember battening down those cranes is a storm. The Trader was by far my most memorable voyage. Joined in Rotterdam and paid off in Lisbon 7 months later. We went up to Hamburg for dry docking then down to Amsterdam before departing for South America visiting Santos and Porto Allegra in Brazil, then Rosario and Bahia Blanca in Argentina, through the Straights of Magellan and up to Manzanillo Mexico then Vancouver before turning South again through Panama and back to Brazil to Sao Francisco De Sol and Paranagua then finally back to Europe. I remember recalling this voyage to friends at nautical college who had spent their time on gas ships bobbing around the English channel and they were very envious.


----------



## Podge60

*Norse trader*

To Brian
I was also on that same voyage great times but stayed on after Lisbon
Back to santos ,Rosario can't remember paying off Paul eaton


----------

